
Virtual dealers make buying used cars painless - ValG
http://www.mercurynews.com/business/ci_29338380/virtual-dealers-make-used-car-buying-painless
======
PeterWhittaker
Most interesting point for me: 80% of Americans wouldn't consider buying
without a test drive - then Beepi added an inspection from a certified
mechanic and a 10 day return policy. Suddenly test drives were no longer
relevant.

